# I nearly wet my pants



## Mick's Wife

Bonjour tout le monde - pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît? Est-ce qu'il y a une expression equivalent à: I nearly wet my pants, as in: I laughed so much I nearly wet myself / wet my pants. 

Ma tentative

J'avais tellement rit que j'avais presque mouillé mes culottes.............? Hmm - doesn't have quite the same ring - it should imply that something was extremely funny!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## christelleny

I would say:

...que je me suis presque fait pipi dessus.


----------



## Guerric

Ouip, ou_ j'ai failli me faire pipi dessus._


----------



## Seeda

Some people might say, _Je me suis ri dessus_.
It was first used by a famous anchorman and caught on afterward.
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/se_rire_dessus


----------



## OLN

Les hommes se font apparemment pipi dessus mais une femme dira plus volontiers _J'ai tellement ri que j'ai failli faire pipi dans ma culotte._  (différence entre sur soi et sous soi)


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

J'en aurais pissé de rire (très familier, quasiment grossier)


----------



## litchi

Dans mon contexte, la personne qui dit cela est extrêmement en colère.
Elle a eu une grosse frayeur et "nearly wet her pants." à cause de quelqu'un d'autre.
Elle gronde cette personne.
Du coup, "j'ai failli me faire pipi dessus" "failli faire dans ma culotte" semble trop léger dans ce contexte.
"Faillit me pisser dessus" est trop grossier.

Des idées ?


----------



## Oddmania

_J'ai failli me faire dessus_ ?


----------



## OLN

litchi said:


> Dans mon contexte, la personne qui dit cela est extrêmement en colère.
> Elle a eu une grosse frayeur et "nearly wet her pants." à cause de quelqu'un d'autre. Elle gronde cette personne.


Suggestions : 
_Ma vessie a failli lâcher. 
J'ai failli pisser dans mon froc._​


----------



## Lilbird

You could also say : "Je me suis presque fait dessus".


----------



## BUCK52

"j'ai presque fait pipi sur moi"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut litchi,

Quand il s'agit de trouille (de peur) on parle plutôt de "se chier dessus" en France... Ou encore de "faire dans son froc"...
(Mais la chiasse étant liquide, on obtient le même résultat : ça mouille aussi le pantalon ! )


----------



## joelooc

Moins une je trempais mon pantalon/ mon slip/ma culotte selon que l'original est en BE ou AE


----------



## litchi

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut litchi,
> 
> Quand il s'agit de trouille (de peur) on parle plutôt de "se chier dessus" en France... Ou encore de "faire dans son froc"...
> (Mais la chiasse étant liquide, on obtient le même résultat : ça mouille aussi le pantalon ! )



Oui, c'est pas faux... Mais là, il s'agit d'une jeune fille... Du coup, c'est un poil trop vulgaire.
Contrairement à "faire pipi" qui est trop enfantin ou léger pour la situation.

"failli me faire/me suis presque fait dessus" est sans doute, le plus proche de l'effet souhaité... (et il n'est pas précisé ce qu'elle se fait dessus, d'ailleurs)


"tremper son pantalon/sa culotte" : je crains que ça ne soit pas très idiomatique en français (Et on est plus dans le vocabulaire érotique que scatologique à mon sens...)


----------



## petit1

que j'en ai presque pissé (fait pipi) dans ma culotte


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

litchi said:


> Oui, c'est pas faux... Mais là, il s'agit d'une jeune fille... Du coup, c'est un poil trop vulgaire. [...]


Le terme non vulgaire est uriner pour faire pipi/pisser et déféquer pour faire caca/chier... 
Si tu veux un euphémisme, il y a aussi "s'oublier" ! 
Ah, et il me vient aussi "se liquéfier" !


----------



## litchi

petit1 said:


> que j'en ai presque pissé (fait pipi) dans ma culotte


Vous, vous n'avez pas lu tous les messages...


----------



## petit1

Vous, vous n'avez pas lu tous les messages...

Eh, bien, si! Les autres propositions ne sont pas semblables. Personne n'a écrit "_J'en ai presque_ + la suite!"


----------



## litchi

petit1 said:


> Eh, bien, si! Les autres propositions ne sont pas semblables. Personne n'a écrit "_J'en ai presque_ + la suite!"



Oui c'est vrai, je disais ça parce que "pisser" ou "faire pipi" ne conviennent pas à mon contexte.


----------



## Kecha

dans Pretty woman (à l'opéra):
I almost peed my pants! => j'ai failli faire pipi dans ma culotte!



litchi said:


> Oui, c'est pas faux... Mais là, il s'agit d'une jeune fille... Du coup, c'est un poil trop vulgaire.


J'ai loupé le mémo qui interdit aux filles d'être vulgaires (surtout quand elles ont eu la trouille et sont en colère !). Ça doit être le même qui prétend qu'on chie des arcs-en-ciel et que nos prouts sentent la rose 
Si en plus "faire pipi" est trop enfantin, il ne reste pas grand chose !

sinon, omettre le verbe problématique : j'ai failli faire dans ma culotte !
faire quoi ? pipi, caca, des arcs en ciel ? l'honneur est sauf, le sens aussi.


----------



## litchi

Kecha said:


> dans Pretty woman (à l'opéra): I almost peed my pants! => j'ai failli faire pipi dans ma culotte!


Oui, là ça convient parce que ça correspond pile poil au personnage et au fait que la situation soit légère.



Kecha said:


> J'ai loupé le mémo qui interdit aux filles d'être vulgaires (surtout quand elles ont eu la trouille et sont en colère !)


Soit : la jeune fille de mon contexte n'utiliserait pas un vocabulaire comme celui-là.



Kecha said:


> Ça doit être le même qui prétend qu'on chie des arcs-en-ciel et que nos prouts sentent la rose
> Si en plus "faire pipi" est trop enfantin, il ne reste pas grand chose !


Eh oui, la traduction est une affaire de nuance et de contextualité. 



Kecha said:


> sinon, omettre le verbe problématique : j'ai failli faire dans ma culotte !
> faire quoi ? pipi, caca, des arcs en ciel ? l'honneur est sauf, le sens aussi.


Oui, voilà, ça rejoint ce que disait Lilibird et qui a ma préférence : "se faire dessus" ou, comme vous dite : "faire dans sa culotte". C'est une bonne solution, merci !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

@Kecha, ton post m'a bien fait rigoler. 
C'est vrai que l'énervement aidant, la moins vulgaire d'entre nous pourrait fort bien laisser échapper un verbe comme pisser... 
Une jeune-femme énervée, mais raffinée, dirait-elle alors : "j'ai bien failli ne pas arriver à maîtriser mes sphincters" ? 

Tiens, je m'étonne que @Philipides n'ait pas participé à ce fil... 
(vu son avatar... il a dû connaître cette situation  - Et oui, je vérifie si cette méthode pourrait le faire venir...-)


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de découvrir ce fil... pas tout à fait par hasard.

J'ai failli faire pipi dans ma culotte en lisant le post de Kecha et la solution raffinée de Karine.  
Ce serait en effet mon genre d'échapper des familiarités sous l'effet de la peur et (surtout) de la colère.

Au Québec on dit « _chier dans ses culottes _» en cas de peur. 
Mais en anglais je crois que ce serait  "_to shit one's pants_".  Là, c'est _"wet".
_
La jeune femme énervée mais pas vulgaire pourrait dire aussi :  _ J'ai bien failli avoir un épisode d'incontinence._
Ou encore :_  Un peu plus et j'en perdais mes urines. _
Je  trouve pas mal aussi  la suggestion d'OLN _:  Ma vessie a failli lâcher.
_
Par ailleurs, si « _chier _» est grossier,  à mon avis « _pisser_ » est simplement familier.
On ne va quand même pas dire :  _Il pleut comme vache qui urine / uriner dans un violon. _

Mais bon s'il faut choisir entre _« se faire dessus »_ et _« faire dans sa culotte »_ parce que  _« pisser »_ ne passe pas, je préfère la culotte.
On aura au moins conservé le "_pants_" de l'original.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

For AmE, I would say, "I nearly pissed/peed myself" or more _cleanly_ "I nearly wet myself." This would be if something is funny — _That was so funny it made me piss my pants._

The more vulgar version that applies to fear is "[to] shit oneself" or "[to] shit one's pants" as Nicomon stated.
Less vulgar could be "I almost pooped myself" or "I almost pooped my pants," but it seems a tad childish to me...

This expression has a lot of variations...


----------



## petit1

Pour éviter tout verbe "urinaire":
"_J'en ai presque *noyé* / *inondé* ma culotte_."
Bon, je sais que ça ne se dit pas mais on peut inventer, non?


----------



## Nicomon

Tant qu'à s'amuser...
_J'en ai presque *aspergé* / *arrosé *ma culotte. _
Dans ce cas, l'accident dans la culotte est un peu moins grave. 

Lu : 





> –T'es con ou quoi, _*j'ai failli pisser dans ma culotte*_ ! – Quoi, tu as eu peur seulement pour ça ?


  Moi je trouve que ça ressemble au contexte de Litchi. 
Je ne comprends pas la réticence contre le verbe, dans ce contexte.

_
_


----------



## litchi

Nicomon said:


> Moi je trouve que ça ressemble au contexte de Litchi.
> Je ne comprends pas la réticence contre le verbe, dans ce contexte.



C'est un roman pour jeune lecteur (8-10 ans).


----------



## Dr Ralph

Ce fil est très évocateur ; j'ai failli plus être étanche...

Quant aux jeunes lecteurs, ils sont souvent pipi-caca, non ? Donc j_'ai failli me faire pipi dessus_ devrait plus les faire glousser que rougir.


----------



## litchi

Oui, si pipi ne convient pas, c'est moins pour sa vulgarité (ce n'est pas vulgaire, contrairement à "pisser") que pour le côté bébé qui ne sied pas au personnage (une jeune fille de 15 ans à la personnalité affirmée)
Je sais bien que ça peut sembler du pinaillage, mais c'est vraiment la nuance à trouver dans mon contexte.
Dans plein d'autres cas, "se pisser/se faire pipi dessus" aurait été parfait, c'est évident.


----------



## petit1

j'ai failli mouiller ma culotte


----------



## Dr Ralph

Mmm... plus affirmé sans être vulgaire ni grossier ! _J'ai failli lâcher de l'eau, un peu plus et je devais changer de culotte, j'ai failli pleurer du bas_... franchement, là, je sèche. Oh pardon.


----------

